# hi! <333



## fancyfacebeater (Jun 24, 2008)

hi guys im a newbie to the site =]
still a bit confused as to where everything is but
i hope to start getting the hang of it soon!

Anyway a little about me.
My name is Stephanie, 19yrs young born and raised in So Cal.
I am a MAC makeup artist in Daytona Beach. Makeup is my life! 
Hope to get to know you guys and share some ideas.


heres some of my work...


----------



## Susanne (Jun 24, 2008)

Gorgeous looks! Great you have joined us


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 24, 2008)

welcome!

I love the pink look, you are talented!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 24, 2008)

hey steph 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love your youtube! and the makeup pics on your myspace are fabulous!

glad you joined


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jun 24, 2008)

*~*Welcome!!!*~*


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jun 24, 2008)

Welcome!  

WOW!  These pictures are fantastic.


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Jun 25, 2008)

thanks so much ladies!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow you are stunning!  Welcome to Specktra!  You are going to be a great addition!


----------



## alwaysbella (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome! You are one talented MA


----------



## mochajavalatte (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome sister girl!


----------



## nunu (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome to specktra!!


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome..
aww, looks like you're crying GOLD!


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 30, 2008)

hey welcome. I love your work its amazing.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome... love your work.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome! Your looks are gorgeous.


----------



## jenavii (Oct 1, 2008)

You have a really great talent!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are you self taught? or did you attend school for MU?


----------

